# Delivery Horror Video



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out these deliverymen:

VIDEO: FedEx worker disciplined after tossing customer

The second one is my favourite.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would like to smash that guys face


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i would like to smash that guys face


Agreed. Why do people like this think they have the right to destroy other peoples property? Just wrong...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The FedEx truck pushing the box (with an oven in it) down the highway with his truck was quite amazing. It's easy to see how an accident could occur.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The good old Fed 'Ex and UPS Stomp...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> The good old Fed 'Ex and UPS Stomp...


 They make Canada Post look like bush leaguers.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAH 

I worked at Purolator for 2 years and if there is one thing I learned, it's never to buy a dell computer! 
PM me for more details i don't want to hijack this thread

Great post Tom!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> HAHAHAHAH
> 
> I worked at Purolator for 2 years and if there is one thing I learned, it's never to buy a dell computer!
> PM me for more details i don't want to hijack this thread
> ...


 Go ahead. Hijack it.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

well fine then! 

the first day I started at purolator (unloading trailers at the hub in Toronto) we started in a Dell trailer - they got 3 trailers daily from the dell warehouse - the guy who was training me picked up a monitor, and said "first rule: these are not your boxes" then proceeded to throw the monitor about 6 feet on to the conveyer belt we extend into the trailer. He then picked up a second monitor and repeated, "these are not your boxes" then threw that one! Well from then on I knew that I would never buy anything from Dell


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Unreal.
I hope they are not all that bad. I guess one can only hope.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Customs can be bad too. I once bought an ebay lot of tiny, delicate animal figurines. The seller packed them carefully in bubble wrap and styrofoam. When Customs opened them, some jerk just threw the unwrapped, loose figurines and packaging back into the envelope and resealed it. Everything got broken.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I work with millions worth of product every year and I treat EVERYTHING as if it was my own. One of my first managers told me "Treat everything here like you were going to give it to a family member".


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL, he must be retarded to think theres no camera in a rich neighbourhood like that !


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I worked for a freight company that de stuffed containers and ltl loads from california , High End polk audio equipment was routinely tossed . As far as I know "Fragile " means drop or toss in warehousmen speak.

When ever I recieve any thing like fridges ect. I very very carfully inspect them prior to signing for them .
I have hauled very high end $$$ apliances and the more $$$ the equipment the more they seam to cut corners in the places that they shouldnt like the last guy to touch them  , consider that they are probably hauled at least three or four times before getting to your home .,

The most expensive product I ever hauled was 1.5 million dollar helicopter engines for the Military and you know the guy loading my trailer probably was being paid $15 an hour !


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> I worked for a freight company that de stuffed containers and ltl loads from california , High End polk audio equipment was routinely tossed . As far as I know "Fragile " means drop or toss in warehousmen speak.
> 
> When ever I recieve any thing like fridges ect. I very very carfully inspect them prior to signing for them .
> I have hauled very high end $$$ apliances and the more $$$ the equipment the more they seam to cut corners in the places that they shouldnt like the last guy to touch them  , consider that they are probably hauled at least three or four times before getting to your home .,
> ...


I pulled a skid of tank ammunition off a trailer once... (i was being paid 16/hour at the time) 
Day and Ross transported everything for Canadian Defence so we routinely got ineresting stuff, but I definitely felt a little underqualified when those shells came off the trailer!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

When I was renting, once my landlords got a new oven for the basement. When we opened the box, there was huge dent on the top/side and visible when we put the oven in place. It looked like it was dropped from at least 10ft tall building on some metal bar edge. I was shocked that ceramic top was intact and still working after we plugged it in. I wonder how that one slipped through…..


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I had a bad delivery incident a few years ago back in Ireland. The house we lived in had 2 side entrances both fenced off. One we used for access to the back/bins, the other was my dog run. I ordered a few quite expensive things from ebay for my nephews birthday. I'm not sure when they got delivered but about 5-6 weeks after i ordered them from England (1 week postage max) and after alot of correspondence and negative feed back etc. One day I went out to power wash the dog run and found one of the packages at the back of my dogs kennel. This made me then search the garden where i found the other package behind the garden shed. I'm assuming they were just thrown over the side gate. I had no reason to check these places as they're not my letter box and I have no reason to believe my dog has anything I didn't give her. Very frustrating. The seller then contacted the delivery service and i got everything replaced. I'm not sure to who's expense. But needless to say it was too late, so I saved them for Christmas seeing as I had to buy something else for the Birthday.


----------

